# JJ Barea vs Carlos Arroyo!



## Deathrow (Jul 15, 2006)

Hey do you think that Barea is going to be better than Carlos Arroyo? since arroyo have been the best puertorrican basketball player in the NBA. also a can not see today's game and since orlando is playing so bad i expect a blow out by the Mavs any chance Barea play vs Arroyo today? if that happen can some one who can see the game tell me how they do(barea vs arroyo)? and who get the best part?
local newspaper say that they only have play each other once and that was Arroyo rockie year in The NBA and Barea only have 16 years old they say barea play great but arroyo abuse of him on offense with a killer crossover. Barea say this time will be diferent because he has got a lot better sice that. 

please some one tell me this. if they play today because i can't see the game in Puerto Rico and is a important matchup for us here! 

THANKS!!!


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Doubt it honestly.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

We don't even play Orlando till March anyway.

Edit- For some reason I thought it was febuary. my Bad. :]


----------

